
Ask HN: Do you use an in-house CMS? - jessehorne
Do you use an in-house CMS? If so, why? What are the pro&#x27;s and con&#x27;s of using it? Have you considered a custom solution over something built on top of WordPress or any other popular system? How should a Web Development agency go about providing in-house custom CMS solutions? What difficulties would that company face while marketing such services?
======
markwillis82
We used to have our own in-house CMS built in .Net (at least 10 years ago) and
it was a pain to maintain and provide updates for, however we replaced that
with MODX - which was better and we helped in the community alot and pushed
changes back. It was nice knowing every line of code was ours - and having all
the expertise inhouse was a bonus, but hiring was a challenge as everyone
starts from 0 experience

This was easier but we still had some clients that "wanted wordpress" even if
it was a bad design decision, so we would then need to educate them on the why
and see if we could change there opinion.

These days we pick and choose the right platform for the job, between
Laravel/MODX/Wordpress/Magento/etc.

Being more flexible has it's own drawbacks too though.

